
Ask HN: Famous Programmers' Editor Choices? - _acme
Dennis Ritchie used and Russ Cox and Rob Pike use acme.<p>Ken Thompson, Bjarne Stroustrup, Doug McIllroy, Tom Duff and Brian Kernighan use sam.<p>What editors do other famous programmers use? Do other famous programmers also use mouse-based editors like sam and acme? What other editors are used by famous programmers?<p>Why do so many Hacker News readers have such an aversion to using the mouse when editing if these luminaries of computing have all moved on to mouse-based editors?
======
dozzie
> Why do so many Hacker News readers have such an aversion to using the mouse
> when editing if these luminaries of computing have all moved on to mouse-
> based editors?

Because most of the HN readers (those who are programmers, anyway) are down-
in-the-trenches programmers, and as such, they choose whatever
editor/environment makes it the easiest to edit source code. If it is Vim, it
is Vim then. If it is Emacs, Emacs it is. Nano, Elvis, ed, Sublime Text,
LibreOffice Writer, Inkscape, Gimp -- whatever helps to write. It's the code
that is published on SvnHub or whatever, after all, not the environment's
settings.

~~~
alecdbrooks
Totally agree. Hacker News readers like to promote their favorite, but I think
most of us are ultimately pragmatists. For example, Vim is a personal
favorite, but I've been using Microsoft Office's built-in VBA editor for most
of my recent programming because it fits the problem I'm trying to solve best.

------
zhte415
A lot of famous programmers, or programmers in general, use whatever tool was
most comfortable for them at the time they were getting established, and many
stick with it from habit/familiarity/power user features.

So use what you like best.

------
alphaBetaGamma
Using the same brushes as Leonardo da Vinci will not make you a better
painter.

~~~
Madawar
But knowing the reasoning behind using certain thickness/brands of brushes
might make you learn a thing or two and apply them to yourself. This is the
same reason people share workflows.

~~~
mbrodersen
However that still will not make you a great painter.

------
khedoros
> Why do so many Hacker News readers have such an aversion to using the mouse
> when editing if these luminaries of computing have all moved on to mouse-
> based editors?

What someone else uses doesn't enter into my decision of editor to use. I also
tend to work on systems remotely. Using a mouse is generally not an option.
There's a flow that I like about not needing to switch back and forth between
two input devices when I'm doing something.

------
orionblastar
The one you are most comfortable with.

Sometimes you don't have a choice and have to use what your employer has. I
used edit.com and Notepad before for C editors and they had no highlight of
syntax or not.

Really hard to beat Visual Studio languages though.

------
cgdub
Here's a few of them that use Emacs:
[http://wenshanren.org/?p=418](http://wenshanren.org/?p=418)

------
zerr
Bjarne uses Notepad++. Another interesting thing, these Unix hackers, Bjarne,
Dennis Ritchie, eventually have switched to Windows for everyday tasks.

------
aldanor
All roads lead to Emacs

------
crazydiamond
Linus Torvalds used/uses micro-emacs.

(off topic, he used/uses Pine/alpine for email).

------
ankurdhama
Think about the cognitive load of using just keyboard all the time VS using
mouse and keyboard alternatively.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Who cares what those people use? Use the tool that's right for you.

~~~
zerr
Well, you may not be aware of what is best for you...

------
throwaway274739
Two words: Emacs. Vi.

Boom.

